# Suicidal Snails?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

So, since I set up my 10 gallon about a month ago, I wanted some algae control. I bought a pair of Zebra Nerite Snails. I can tell the two apart, as one is larger and has a white dot on the tip of his shell, while the other one is horribly shy and smaller.

Problem is, they're suicidal! They keep climbing up to the top of the tank and try to escape! Or at least, the small one does. The other bigger one usually just chills in my betta's log. I keep trying to pry them off and place them where the algae is growing, but they seem to be missing it!

What should I do? How can I keep them in the water? Is it okay if they're out of the water? Won't they dry up and die? I don't want a smelly dead snail in my tank...


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> So, since I set up my 10 gallon about a month ago, I wanted some algae control. I bought a pair of Zebra Nerite Snails. I can tell the two apart, as one is larger and has a white dot on the tip of his shell, while the other one is horribly shy and smaller.
> 
> Problem is, they're suicidal! They keep climbing up to the top of the tank and try to escape! Or at least, the small one does. The other bigger one usually just chills in my betta's log. I keep trying to pry them off and place them where the algae is growing, but they seem to be missing it!
> 
> What should I do? How can I keep them in the water? Is it okay if they're out of the water? Won't they dry up and die? I don't want a smelly dead snail in my tank...


Snails can live out of the water for periods of time. Some species even lays there eggs out of the water. 

But honestly, some one with more snail knowledge would give you more Of an idea. I only know so much, and that is what I got from reading about them.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

They can be OK out of the water for awhile. I had one climb out and fall behind my desk. If I had found him within a few hours he probably would have been OK. How are your water parameters? I have read that if they don't like the water they will crawl out of it. Some of mine like to hang out at the water line but I have only had that one snail suicide in a year.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> Snails can live out of the water for periods of time. Some species even lays there eggs out of the water.
> 
> But honestly, some one with more snail knowledge would give you more Of an idea. I only know so much, and that is what I got from reading about them.


Okay, good. I just don't want them to die because they want to suck on the glass out of the water.



registereduser said:


> They can be OK out of the water for awhile. I had one climb out and fall behind my desk. If I had found him within a few hours he probably would have been OK. How are your water parameters? I have read that if they don't like the water they will crawl out of it. Some of mine like to hang out at the water line but I have only had that one snail suicide in a year.


I actually haven't tested it yet. The tank is planted and has been up and running with a planted, fish in cycle. I don't know if it's been fully cycled yet or not. The one snail hasn't tried to escape, really. Just the little one. The bigger one finally realized the heater bumper is a feast and decided to get chomping on the algae there. He's been having a good ol' time. The little one is just chilling above the water. I usually just push him back below the water line.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

My nerites do the same thing all the time. They'll hang by the water line for a few hours, sometimes out of the water, then go along their way back down to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

That makes me feel better. I don't want them to die on me. xD


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

My nerites will hang out by the water line too. I wonder if its because some algae or mulm is around there they like to snack on.

Although, snails trying to escape CAN be a sign that there is a problem with the water. Its best to test and be sure. You dont want critters to die on you! what lives in the tank besides the snails? What plants?

Of course, like we already mentioned, nerites will chill out at the water l line for what seems to be no reason, and since you said you had plants, that's probably, hopefully, what he's up to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Nerites like to go trekking for no particular reason as well. I have to keep lids on all of my aquariums, lol. I know they do _not_ like Pimafix, mine took off like rockets when I tried treating a minor fin infection a couple of years ago.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

All that is in the tank besides the two snails are two bettas (divided), java fern, wisteria, moneywort, mondo grass, anubius nana, and corkscrew vals.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

they're probably fine. just keep an eye on parameters if you can!


----------

